# HK Wedding January



## zexu (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi all!

My financé and me are getting married in Sha Tin on the 12th of January 2014. We are both germans living in Zhuhai (PRC). We have all the documents we need but we are missing a photographer and two witnesses. 

My idea was to hire a photographer who could take some photos of the ceremony and bring along an assistant or friend so the two could also act as witnesses. We don't have any friends or relations here so we are dependant on some help.
We are also not looking for the usual chinese marriage photo-routine, just a few nice shots of the ceremony. The whole thing will not take longer than an hour.

Does anybody here know a photographer that might be available for this. We will of course pay an hourly rate.

I would be very grateful for any useful answers, since this is very important to us.

thanks


----------



## zexu (Dec 26, 2013)

ok, we have just solved the witness problem

but does anyone know an photographer that he or she can recommend? As I said, it would just be for about an hour and maybe ten photos or so


----------



## yymc (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi, 

Congratulations on your happy marriage!

I can be your wedding witness and photographer. I am not a professional photographer, but I have experience in taking pictures at wedding ceremonies. As two wedding witnesses are required, I can invite one more friend or assistant to attend your wedding ceremony.

Please feel free to contact me for further discussion.


----------



## zexu (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi yymc
thank for the reply!
I would really like to check out some of your photos, can you send me a link or something?
Then we can discuss this...

Best regards!


----------



## yymc (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi zexu,

I can send you photos, could you mind telling me your email address ?


----------



## zexu (Dec 26, 2013)

I just tried but somehow I can't write private messages. 

Perhaps I haven't posted enough here to be able to. We'll figure it out somehow I just don't want to post my email openly. Maybe it will work now.


----------



## zexu (Dec 26, 2013)

If all else fails I will set up an email I won't otherwise use. I will also be in Hong Hong a little earlier than the wedding, maybe we can have a chat before.


----------



## zexu (Dec 26, 2013)

ok, you will have to send me a message to this number

0086 18501113402


----------



## zexu (Dec 26, 2013)

try this

fofy5006(at)yahoo[dotcom]


----------



## yymc (Dec 27, 2013)

I sent you photos, please check.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

zexu said:


> I just tried but somehow I can't write private messages.
> 
> Perhaps I haven't posted enough here to be able to. We'll figure it out somehow I just don't want to post my email openly. Maybe it will work now.



very sensible. 

You need to have made 5 sensible posts before you get private message facilities


----------

